# Antique brown/amber Wine jug ???



## DianaPrayn (Jun 12, 2013)

I have been searching for over a week to get info on this jug that come from my Grandma's house in Rochester, NY.  The only similar reference I have found is located at the New York Historical Society Museum.
 Here is what I know of my jug:

 It stands over 13 inches
 It is one gallon (embossed on back)
 It has a US Pat. nos. 107451-107542 embossed on bottom
 It has a maker's mark of MG on the bottom and the M and G share a single side
 The time frame according to the museum is 1920-1930
 It is brown/dark amber
 I believe it to be mold blown

 This is the museum description:

Amber machine-made glass wine jug with threaded lip (cap missing), hooded neck, sloped down shoulder with one handle, round body with flat sides decorated with embossed grape leaves and clusters, and circular marked base.

 Please help.  I have many more pictures that I could send to someone knowledgable.

 Diana


----------



## epackage (Jun 12, 2013)

MG could be Maywood Glass Company out of Compton California, they were in business from 1930-59. I'd say it's a wine for sure, not much in the way of collectibility but probably looks nice in a sunlit window... Welcome to the forum


----------



## botlguy (Jun 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> I'd say it's a wine for sure, not much in the way of collectibility but probably looks nice in a sunlit window... Welcome to the forum


 Yes !  What he said.


----------



## DianaPrayn (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you both for the replies although I was hoping it was something more on the value.

 Diana


----------



## NHkeith (Jun 17, 2013)

Diana,
 Bottles are like most collectibles. They are only worth what someone else is willing to pay for them. 

 One recently sold on ebay for best offer accepted (28$ was the asking price)
 so probably some where between 20-25 $.

 Its a nice window bottle, if I was selling at the flea market I would ask 25 $ and sell for 20 if someone offered. With modern (post 1900) bottles there is a limited market..


 Hope that helps.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-13-Gallon-Amber-Bottle-Jug-Grape-Embossed-/230883791859?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c1bf13f3&nma=true&si=tZ1YFbD1SIYuw7iLgoVxIA0c5%252FY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2013)

HEY WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE..I MEAN FORUM..nothing to add..cept HOWDY!!JAMIE


----------



## DianaPrayn (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you NHKeith.


----------

